
Hiring programmers with a take-home test - doppp
https://m.signalvnoise.com/hiring-programmers-with-a-take-home-test/
======
duxup
I got my first coding job from a take home test. I found talking about my code
and thought process was far easier than the typical trivia, and I covered
miles more technical ground with them talking about my own choices than some
rando incomplete hypothetical someone might ask me.

A year later I realized the questions they asked about my work were about
topics that had they asked me point blank....I wouldn't have known what to say
(regarding a given pattern or such), but in my own way I had shown I was
thinking about them / understood them with my own code. It was something we
could sync up on only through me coding it out in longer form than a
whiteboard.

